# مشاهير قهروا الاعاقة



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

*قاهره الاعاقه (هيلين كيلر)* ​ 
*مثال للارادة والعزيمة والاصراروالتحدى التى يجب ان ناخذها مثال لكل شاب وفتاة وجاهتهم اى مشكلة انها الامريكية هيلين كيلر*​ 
*(بالإنجليزية: Helen Adams Keller)، ( مواليد 27 يونيو 1880م - 1 يونيو 1968م) - الأديبة والمحاضرة والناشطة الأمريكية "هيلين كيلر" إحدى رموز الإرادة الإنسانية، حيث إنها كانت فاقدة السمع والبصر، واستطاعت أن تتغلب على إعاقتها وتم تلقيب هيلين كيلر بمعجزة الإنسانية لما قاومته من إعاقتها حيث أن مقاومة تلك الظروف كانت بمثابة معجزة.*​ 


*السيرة الذاتية*
*أعجوبة المعاقين في كل العصور.*​ 
*ولدت هيلين كيلر في مدينة (تسكمبيا) من أعمال ولاية (ألا باما) بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1880م، وقبل أن تبلغ الثانية من عمرها أصيبت بمرض أفقدها السمع والبصر، وبالتالي عجزت عن الكلام لانعدام السمع.*​ 

*الطفولة*​ 
*سعت والدتها إلى تعليمها استعمال يديها في عمل إشارات تفصح بها جزئياً عما تود قوله.*​ 
*وضعها والدها في معهد للعميان، وطلبا من رئس القسم أن يرشدها إلى معلمة لها، فأرشدها إلى (آن سوليفان) التي كانت قد أصيبت أول عمرها بمرض أفقدها بصرها، ودخلت معهد العميان في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها، وبعد حين عاد إليها بصرها جزئياً.*​ 
*وقد التقت بعد انتهاء دراستها بهيلين كيلر لتبدأ معها رحلة طويلة مثيرة هي أشبه بالأعجوبة وتمثل في الحقيقة أروع إنجاز تم في حقل تأهيل المعوقين.*​ 
*رحبت أسرة كيلر بالمعلمة سوليفان ترحيباً حاراً، وكانت هيلين آنذاك في حوالي السادسة من عمرها. بدأت سوليفان تعلمها الحروف الأبجدية بكتابتها على كفها بأصابعها واستعملت كذلك قطعاً من الكرتون عليها أحرف نافرة، كانت هيلين تلمسها بيديها وتدريجياً بدأت تؤلف الكلمات والجمل بنفسها*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 
*التعليم*​ 
*بعد مرور عام تعلمت هيلين تسعمئة كلمة، واستطاعت كذلك دراسة الجغرافيا بواسطة خرائط صنعت على أرض الحديقة كما درست علم النبات.*​ 
*وفي سن العاشرة تعلمت هيلين قراءة الأبجدية الخاصة بالمكفوفين وأصبح بإمكانها الاتصال بالآخرين عن طريقها.*​ 
*

*​ 
*ثم في مرحلة ثانية أخذت سوليفان تلميذتها إلى معلمة قديرة تدعى (سارة فولر) تعمل رئيسة لمعهد (هوارس مان) للصم في بوسطن وبدأت المعلمة الجديدة مهمة تعليمها الكلام، بوضعها يديها على فمها أثناء حديثها لتحس بدقة طريقة تأليف الكلمات باللسان والشفتين.*​ 
*وانقضت فترة طويلة قبل أن يصبح باستطاعة أحد أن يفهم الأصوات التي كانت هيلين تصدرها.*​ 
*لم يكن الصوت مفهوماً للجميع في البداية، فبدأت هيلين صراعها من أجل تحسين النطق واللفظ، وأخذت تجهد نفسها بإعادة الكلمات والجمل طوال ساعات مستخدمة أصابعها لالتقاط اهتزازات حنجرة المدرسة وحركة لسانها وشفتيها تعابير وجهها أثناء الحديث.*​ 
*وتحسن لفظها وازداد وضوحاً عاماً بعد عام فيما يعد من أعظم الانجازات الفردية في تاريخ تريبة وتأهيل المعوقين.*​ 
*ولقد أتقنت هيلين الكتابة وكان خطها جميلاً مرتباً.*​ 

*

*​ 
*

*​ 

*ثم التحقت هيلين بمعهد كمبردج للفتيات، وكانت الآنسة سوليفان ترافقها وتجلس بقربها في الصف لتنقل لها المحاضرات التي كانت تلقى وأمكنها أن تتخرج من الجامعة عام 1904م حاصلة على بكالوريوس علوم في سن الرابعة والعشرين.*​ 
*ذاعت شهرة هيلين كيلر فراحت تنهال عليها الطلبات لالقاء المحاضرات وكتابة المقالات في الصحف والمجلات.*​ 
*

*​ 
*بعد تخرجها من الجامعة عزمت هيلين على تكريس كل جهودها للعمل من أجل المكفوفين، وشاركت في التعليم وكتابة الكتب ومحاولة مساعدة هؤلاء المعاقين قدر الإمكان.*​ 
*وفي أوقات فراغها كانت هيلين تخيط وتطرز وتقرأ كثيراً، وأمكنها أن تتعلم السباحة والغوص وقيادة المركبة ذات الحصانين.*​ 
*

*​ 
*ثم دخلت في كلية (رد كليف) لدراسة العلوم العليا فدرست النحو وآداب اللغة الانجليزية، كما درست اللغة الألمانية والفرنسية واللاتينية واليونانية.*​ 
*ثم قفزت قفزة هائلة بحصولها على شهادة الدكتوراه في العلوم والدكتوراه في الفلسفة.*​ 

*النشاط السياسي*​ 
*في الثلاثينات من القرن قامت هيلين بجولات متكررة في مختلف أرجاء العالم في رحلة دعائية لصالح المعوقين للحديث عنهم وجمع الأموال اللازمة لمساعدتهم، كما عملت على إنشاء كلية لتعليم المعوقين وتأهيلهم، وراحت الدرجات الفخرية والأوسمة تتدفق عليها من مختلف البلدان.*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 
*كتاباتها*​ 
*ألفت هيلين كتابين، وكانت وفاتها عام 1968م عن ثمانية وثمانين عاماً.*
*

*​ 

*من اقوال هيلين كيلر*​ 
*1-الحياة إما أن تكون مغامرة جريئة ، أو لا شيء . *​ 
*2-أبقي وجهك في اتجاه الشمس ولن ترى الظلال . *​ 
*3-نستطيع أن نفعل أي شئ لو التصقنا به لوقت كافي . *​ 
*4-أفضل طريق للخروج من شئ يكون من خلال الشيء . *​ 
*5-لا يجب أن نزحف عندما نشعر بشيء يدفعنا للطيران . *​ 
*6-ما يكون بدعة في عصر ما يصبح مألوفاً في العصر الذي يليه . *​ 
*7-لا يوجد ملك لم يكن من أجداده عبد ، ولا يوجد عبد ليس بين أجداده ملك . *​ 
*8-من يشعر برغبة لا تقاوم في الانطلاق ، لا يستطيع أبداً أن يرضى بالزحف . *​ 
*9-كما أن الأنانية وحب الذات تشوش على العقل ، فان الحب و متعته يجعل الخيال حاداً . *​ 
*10-العلم توصل لعلاج معظم الشرور ، ولكنه فشل في علاج أسوأ هذه الشرور ألا وهو اللامبالاة تجاه النفس البشرية .*

http://www.iraqi.dk/news/index.php?​


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

مواضيع رهيبة بتنزيلها يا اني الحلوووة وفعلا" كثثير مميزة ورائعة ...
ومشجع هذا الموضوع أنه بالرغم من الاعاقة الا ان البعض تخطو هذه المرحلة الصعبة وابدعوا ..
وهذا هو الابداااااااااااع بعينه 
تخطي العائق والمضي قدما" نحو النجاح والتقدم​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2010)

*بالفعل مواضيعك رائعة يا ني

الشكر لمجهودك القيم الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

joyful song قال:


> مواضيع رهيبة بتنزيلها يا اني الحلوووة وفعلا" كثثير مميزة ورائعة ...​
> ومشجع هذا الموضوع أنه بالرغم من الاعاقة الا ان البعض تخطو هذه المرحلة الصعبة وابدعوا ..
> وهذا هو الابداااااااااااع بعينه
> 
> تخطي العائق والمضي قدما" نحو النجاح والتقدم​


 
ميرسي حبيبتي لمشاركاتك القيمة وتقييمي هو حضورك البهي والمميز


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

مشاهير قهروا الإعاقة 







بيتهوفن
توفي الموسيقي الأشهر لودفيغ فان بيتهوفن عام 1827 لكن تأثيره مازال يطغى على عالم الموسيقى الكلاسيكية حتى اليوم. ولد في بون في ألمانيا عام 1770 وقدم أول أعماله الموسيقية وعمره 8 سنوات.
فَقَدَ بيتهوفن حاسة السمع منذ كان في العشرينات من عمره حتى أضحى أصمّ، ورغم أنه فكر في الانتحار بسبب صممه، إلا أنه اجتاز هذه المحنة وحوّل إعاقته إلى أعمال موسيقية عظيمة. فأهم وأروع أعماله الموسيقية، وعلى رأسها السيمفونيتان الخامسة والتاسعة، أبدعها بعد فقدان السمع. ​


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

ستيفن هوكينج
أحد أبرز علماء الفيزياء في العالم، تخرج من أكسفورد وحصل على دكتوراه في علم الكون. نظرياته، خاصة الثقوب السوداء، تلقى احتراما واسعا على مستوى العالم، وكتابه «موجز تاريخ الزمن» الذي نشره عام 1988 حقق شهرة عالمية وأصبح واحدا من أكثر الكتب العلمية مبيعا في العالم.
أصيب بمرض التصلب الجانبي وهو في الـ 21 من عمره، وهو مرض مميت لا شفاء منه، جعله مقعدا تماما فأمضى حياته على كرسي متحرك. وأكد له الأطباء أنه لن يتمكن من العيش أكثر من عامين، لكن على الرغم من أن المرض تطور وجعله عاجزا عن الحركة وعن النطق، فإنه تحدى مرضه، وتحول إلى نموذج عالمي في الصبر والتحدي وواصل إنتاجه العالمي حتى اليوم ربما أكثر من زملائه الأسوياء.


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

لويس بريل
يدين فاقدو البصر في العالم للويس بريل بالفضل في مساعدتهم للتواصل مع العالم. ولد لويس بريل في فرنسا عام 1809، وهو في الثالثة من عمره فقد احدى عينيه بالخطأ بعد إصابتها بخرامة من ورشة والده، ثم سرعان ما فقد العين الثانية التي أصيبت بالتهاب.
بريل حول اعاقته إلى اختراع ساعد كل مكفوفي العالم على مر العصور، عندما اخترع طريقة تساعد المكفوفين على القراءة عرفت باسمه. وتعتمد طريقة بريل على كتابة الحروف بطريقة بارزة يستطيع المكفوف قراءتها عن طريق اللمس. بريل الذي رحل عام 1852 يكرمه العالم كل عام لهذا الاختراع المدهش.


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

فرانكلين روزفلت
هو الرئيس رقم 32 في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، والوحيد الذي أعيد انتخابه أربع فترات رئاسية من عام 1933 إلى 1945.
أصيب روزفلت وهو في التاسعة والثلاثين من عمره بشلل الأطفال وهو مرض فيروسي معد جعله حبيس الكرسي المتحرك حتى وفاته عام 1945، لكن لم تمنعه إعاقته من حكم احدى القوتين الأعظم في العالم، وصنف على انه أحد أعظم ثلاثة رؤساء في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة.


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

كلود مونيه
الفنان التشكيلي الفرنسي كلود مونيه 
(1840-1926) هو رائد المدرسة الانطباعية في فرنسا، وكان مولعا برسم الطبيعة في لوحاته. ضعف بصره تماما في العقد الأخير من حياته بسبب المياه الزرقاء، لكن المدهش انه واصل الرسم، وقدم وهو شبه أعمى أروع لوحاته التي بيعت بأرقام قياسية بعد سنوات طويلة من رحيله.


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

أندريا بوتشللي
الإيطالي أندريا بوتشللي واحد من أشهر مطربي الأوبرا في العالم. ولد عام 1985 في توسكانا في ايطاليا وهو يعاني من مشاكل في البصر بسبب إصابة عينيه بالمياه الزرقاء. وعندما بلغ 12 عاما من عمره فقد البصر تماما بعد إصابته في مباراة لكرة القدم. ولم تمنع الإعاقة من مواصلة طريقه الموسيقي الذي أصبح كل حياته.
بوتشللي الذي يتمتع بشهرة عالمية قدم العديد من الأعمال الموسيقية الكلاسيكة على كبرى المسارح، وله أكثر من 20 ألبوما، وباعت أعماله أكثر من 65 مليون تسجيل حول العالم.


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

ستيفي وندر
المطرب والمؤلف والملحن الموسيقي الأميركي الشهير ستيفي وندر (59 سنة) ولد عام 1950 وهو فاقد البصر، ولم يمنعه ذلك من تعلم عزف البيانو وهو في السابعة، ثم اتجه إلى الغناء وأصدر ألبومه الأول وعمره 15 عاما.
وندر الذي يعتبر واحدا من أشهر المطربين الأميركيين الشعبيين في القرن العشرين يقول «ليس معنى أنني غير قادر على البصر أنني لا أمتلك الرؤية». 
كانت أغنياته تحتل المراكز الأولى، وفاز بالعديد من الجوائز منها 22 جائزة غرامي. وبلغت مبيعات أعماله أكثر من 100 مليون تسجيل.


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

راي تشارلز
وصف فرانك سيناترا يوما المطرب الأميركي الراحل راي تشارلز بانه عبقري موسيقى السول. ولد راي عام 1930 وبدأ يفقد بصره وعمره 5 سنوات. وفي عمر السابعة كان أصبح أعمى تماما، ودخل مدرسة للمكفوفين وتعلم القراءة بطريقة بريل. كان يسخر من إعاقته بقوله: «كنت محظوظا بعدم رؤية أشياء كثيرة في هذا العالم».
لم تمنع الإعاقة تشارلز الذي رحل عام 2004 من أن يصبح أسطورة موسيقية، حصل على 13 جائزة غرامي، واسمه في قائمة أهم 100 مطرب على مر العصور.


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

مارلي ماتلين
الممثلة الأميركية مارلي ماتلين (44 عاما) فقدت السمع وعمرها عام ونصف العام، لكن الإعاقة لم تقف حائلا بينها وبين النجاح في الحياة. بدأت التمثيل في المسرح وعمرها 7 سنوات، وقدمت أول فيلم لها عام 1986 وحصلت على جائزة الأوسكار لتكون أول معاقة وأصغر امرأة تفوز بهذه الجائزة العريقة.
ماتلين متحدثة باسم الصليب الأحمر الأميركي، وتم تكريمها في أكثر من بلد لتحديها الإعاقة ومنحت الدكتوراه الفخرية، وهي زوجة وأم ناجحة ومؤلفة أيضا حيث تكتب قصصا للأطفال. تلخص ماتلين تأثير الإعاقة عليها قائلة: الشيء الوحيد الذي لا استطيع القيام به هو السمع.


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *بالفعل مواضيعك رائعة يا ني*
> 
> *الشكر لمجهودك القيم الرب يبارك مجهودك*


 
ويباركك مشكوور للمرور


----------

